# kioti ckseries front axle seal leaks



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Just curious as to how many owners are having issues with the front axle seals leaking where the axle and 4wheel drive knuckle join together. It is not the best design, letting dirt and debris to collect and eventually damaging the seal. I have a 2018 CK35SE with 700 hours on it and am on my fourth seal on either side. When the last set of two were replaced I asked the service mgr. what I could do the help prevent this issue. He mentioned to blow off with air compressor after each use. One year later and aprox. 125 hours one of the them is leaking again after faithfully blowing them off after each use. He said it was a common issue, not just with Kioti. It is still under warrenty, but won't be for much longer. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

danj said:


> Just curious as to how many owners are having issues with the front axle seals leaking where the axle and 4wheel drive knuckle join together. It is not the best design, letting dirt and debris to collect and eventually damaging the seal. I have a 2018 CK35SE with 700 hours on it and am on my fourth seal on either side. When the last set of two were replaced I asked the service mgr. what I could do the help prevent this issue. He mentioned to blow off with air compressor after each use. One year later and aprox. 125 hours one of the them is leaking again after faithfully blowing them off after each use. He said it was a common issue, not just with Kioti. It is still under warrenty, but won't be for much longer. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


Are you having them installed (dealer) or doing it yourself (note not hard to install, just a lot of disassembly-reassembly. All the larger players use the same radial seal design and neither of my Kubota's have ever leaked (6300 and 1800 hours respectively),

I would ask, is the axle vent unobstructed (nothing in it to impede the pressure in the axle to normalize with the outside air pressure)?

One important aspect of rep[acing the radial seal is. the seal recess as well as the seal faces themselves MUST be squeaky clean or the will leak and the seals must bottom squarely in the knuckle recesses or again, they will leak.

Because the seal face contact isn't all that big, pressure in the axle has to balance with the outside air pressure or I guarantee they will leak.

I would start with the axle vent(s) and make doubly sure they are not blocked in any way. Usually what causes the seal to start weeping. Sloppy king pin bushings can also cause it but you don't have enough hours to be concerned with that....yet.


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for replying. It is always done by the dealer. I'm not sure where the axle vents are on my Kioti. Suggestions?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Have no idea but I'm sure someone on here does. A shop manual will tell you, your owners manual probably will not.

On my Kubota's the vent hose is in the center of the front differential, on top

My suggestion is, if you plan on keeping it for a while, I'd invest in a shop manual. That will tell you everything you will need to know to repair / replace anything on the unit.

Prime cause of seal failure is pressurization of the front diff.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

On my Kubota's I can apply grease to the seal (and do regularly) via a grease fitting on top of the outboards). Not sure if you have them or not. I grease them until I see grease being expelled around the seal.


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Unfortunately, there is no grease fitting. Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most smaller units don't. Not being familiar with yours. I had no idea.

Hopefully someone like Unsquiddly will chime in as to the location of the vent as I don't have a clue where it is. I'm sure it has one somewhere.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I will have to look to make sure on my 3510 if it has vents on the front axel and if so where they are.....I will do that this weekend and let you know on Monday night.....( I am only on here Monday and Thursday nights usually). My CK3510 is a 2021 and I only have about 75 hours on it right now and I have had no problems.......I did ask my local dealer, who is also a friend of mine, if their were any known issues with the 3510 before I bought it last year and he said he didn't know of any......So, not sure which dealer is correct on that....I had a smaller CS2410 before that. I had that one for 3 years and no issues....There are a couple of guys on here that have older CK series tractors and I have never heard them complain about this...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They are all vented some way or they would build up pressure inside getting warm and compromise the seals.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> They are all vented some way or they would build up pressure inside getting warm and compromise the seals.



I agree that they should be.......


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for replying. I had a 2013 CK30 that never gave me the axle seal problems, however it was a different design. I wish they would of stayed with it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I didn't get a chance, (actually I forgot) to look at mine and see where the axle vents are this week end but I will do that tomorrow evening or Wed when I am home and let you know......Sorry...


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

No problem


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I looked about everywhere I could think of and even checked my manual and I can't find any vents on the front axle anywhere.....I think it should have a couple but I have no idea where they are at......If I remember, I am going to call my local dealer buddy and ask him.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A long shot but it could be that Kioti engineers their front axles with enough dead air space, not to need a vent. Curious as to what you friend says.


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for going above and beyond for me. Much appreciated.


----------



## DBC (8 mo ago)

danj said:


> Just curious as to how many owners are having issues with the front axle seals leaking where the axle and 4wheel drive knuckle join together. It is not the best design, letting dirt and debris to collect and eventually damaging the seal. I have a 2018 CK35SE with 700 hours on it and am on my fourth seal on either side. When the last set of two were replaced I asked the service mgr. what I could do the help prevent this issue. He mentioned to blow off with air compressor after each use. One year later and aprox. 125 hours one of the them is leaking again after faithfully blowing them off after each use. He said it was a common issue, not just with Kioti. It is still under warrenty, but won't be for much longer. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DBC (8 mo ago)

How can I know the difference between a leaky seal and venting? The front transmission fluid is showing full but I have a lot of fluid around the left front joint. Thanks


----------

